# headed to sikes tonight



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

im headed to bob sykes tonight. gonna be on the pensacola beach side hopefully by 7. its gonna be cold hope its worth it.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

You should have a good night. Try to fish the middle to the end. Use some cut mullet or whole menhaden and fish the bottom. Good luck! Post some pics of what you catch. O*D*W


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks worm ill do that.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I should be getting there somewhere around 11pm tonight. All I caught Sunday night was tons of grunts and big white trout. I'll be heading close to the end and hope for something better too. It's not always about skill or knowledge. Sometimes it's just a matter of luck.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been out there nonstop amd havent caught anything since saturday. I fish the gulf breeze side though. We finally got some hits last night but none landed.


----------



## AprilC (Nov 8, 2012)

Husband and I are getting ready to head out there now. Hope the fishing is good!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Just watch the tide. Im not sure what its doing tonight, but once the current stops moving, you might as well pack it up, unless you want cats, sharks, and rays. Good luck to all of yous. Post some pics! O*D*W


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nevermind im going to pickens


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Didn't get there until about midnight because my girlfriend stopped by for a little while. Only the few regular mullet dudes were out there. Made my way out to my usual spot and stayed very busy reeling in the grunts. Was cut off about 10 times by some very big blue fish. Only got the one on deck and he was small in comparison to the others but I don't care for them much because they just taste too fishy. Steady 5-10 mph north wind was blowing and it got to be about 38 degrees by 4am. Pretty cold except I made a small area I could get into so I could warm up when needed. Worked like a champ :thumbsup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

got out there about 6 and stayed till 10. the grunts are still there. we caught tons of them and a few white trout. had 2 good runs on the 4/0 but no hookups just half a pinfish brought back in. the tide was the worst possible while we were there. at the bait shop i talked to some guys that said they havent caught a red out there in 4 days and theyve been there every night for 2 weeks. not much wind and only 3 other people on the bridge. it wasnt even that cold. had a good time though and will prob go again tonight.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

jakec said:


> got out there about 6 and stayed till 10. the grunts are still there. we caught tons of them and a few white trout. had 2 good runs on the 4/0 but no hookups just half a pinfish brought back in. the tide was the worst possible while we were there. at the bait shop i talked to some guys that said they havent caught a red out there in 4 days and theyve been there every night for 2 weeks. not much wind and only 3 other people on the bridge. it wasnt even that cold. had a good time though and will prob go again tonight.


I was the one out the bait shop you talked to. The reds have slacked off a lot at bob sikes. We went to pickens and we each caught one bull a piece and a bunch of blues.

We got snapped off a lot and we could see the reds schooling.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

cool man sounds like yall had a pretty good night. i shoulda listened too you and went with yall. yall going again tonight?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

jakec said:


> cool man sounds like yall had a pretty good night. i shoulda listened too you and went with yall. yall going again tonight?


Yeah we will be at fort pickens again tonight.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

When I was leaving there was still one guy with a cast net. He had just pulled up about 10 large mullet and a red about 26in. They are there but the blues are running hard and taking over for now.


----------

